# Optimum wall thickness for segmented bowls



## JustinAhrens (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey guys - have any of you had a segmented bowl break on you? 

I have only made a few, and they aren't very old, so I have no experience. In your opinions, what is the best thickness for a segmented bowl?

Thinking about it, I assume the thicker the wall is, the more likely the wood will expand and contract, but the thinner the wall is, the less glue surface holding the segments together.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

I would say the wall thickness should be from 1/4" to 3/8"


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I've made probably around a dozen so far. I've only had 2 get messed up. 

One I screwed up completely. I rushed measuring it out and didn't center it right so I cut threw on side in a few spots and had over 1/2" on the other side. 

Another bowl, for what ever reason, split horizontally along the ring to ring glue joints about a year after finishing it. I think there is 6 rings and maybe 4 split 3/4 the way around. 
When they started separating, it made really loud cracking noises. It sounded like tree branches were breaking outside. 

As for wall thickness, I would agree around 3/8". That way it's heavy enough to have some strength but thin and flexible enough to warp or shift as it exchanges moisture.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

depends on your skill level and how flat your glue joints are. I have made segmented pieces that are less than 1/8", however I feel the 1/4 to 3/8" suggestion is a good one. More important is learning all you can about Wood movement and how that affects segmented pieces. 
Malcom Tibbetts book on Segmented turning is the best out there. I highly recommend it. 
The Art of Segmented Wood Turning: A Step-by-Step Guide: Malcolm Tibbetts: 9780941936866: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## JustinAhrens (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for the responses!


----------

